# Sheet Sizes???



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Newbie here, just thinking of outfitting the Roo when I pick it up next weekend. Does anybody know what sheet size to use to fit the booth dinette and the couch when made out into a bed?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

In my opinion...take the easy way out (afterall, you are camping). If you need to use your dinette and couch for a bed, making up sheets and blankets every night will get old fast. Use sleeping bags on the dinette and couch instead. Fast, easy, and still comfortable.

Randy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I haven't bought any sheets for either the sofa OR the dinette, but I would guestimate that you need full size sheets, or "double". I think that's what my grandmother used to use on her dinette area, and that's what the couch looks close to. Good luck, and happy camping!!
Darlene action


----------

